# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Good old Architect Houses

## METRIX

Finally moved into my new do up project, late 70's Architecturally designed double chocolate brick house, with central atrium.
Needed to change the globes on the ceiling as they were so dull, had to get the 6m extension ladder out to get to the globes ! 
From floor to ceiling just on 6.2m

----------


## Cecile

And the spiral staircase.  Architecturally interesting but a bastard to get furniture up and down.  And a great trip hazard for the unwary/unsteady.

----------


## JB1

Love the floor tiles and overall colour scheme! 
Make sure to take lots of before and after photos.

----------


## METRIX

> Love the floor tiles and overall colour scheme! 
> Make sure to take lots of before and after photos.

  And they are slippery as, was cutting something yesterday and made some dust, was like ice to walk on, needless to say these will be replaced with concrete / charcoal colours. 
It still has all the original features, such as Chocolate brown Laundry Tub !!, with orange handles !!!, entrance foyer with "rock feature", complete with pond, sand and pump, OHH how 70'S 
BTW those stupid lights were using 400W to simply light the stairs, cut it back to 60W of CFL (that's all I had available), everything will be replaced with LED during the reno.,

----------


## METRIX

> And the spiral staircase.  Architecturally interesting but a bastard to get furniture up and down.  And a great trip hazard for the unwary/unsteady.

  Yes, it catches everything you try to take up, luckily the side path takes you up to the 2nd story, and 4 double entrance doors at the rear, so make s getting big things in easy.
Only tripped twice, these will be eventually ripped out, after I build a new set in the foyer, similar to the ones below.

----------


## toooldforthis

the retro police will be onto you!  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Now of course Metrix, you will have to paint everything mission brown and get an old citroen in the driveway. I want to see some orange shag pile too baby.

----------


## toooldforthis

I was gonna say, if no one was watching, one could have slung a plank across those two balustrades to get to that light bulb  :Doh:

----------


## MorganGT

> Finally moved into my new do up project, late 70's Architecturally designed double chocolate brick house, with central atrium.
> Needed to change the globes on the ceiling as they were so dull, had to get the 6m extension ladder out to get to the globes ! 
> From floor to ceiling just on 6.2m

   The wife's parents' house has a ceiling of 5+ metres in places, despite it being single storey (although at 3 different levels due to a gently sloping block). They actually bought a scaffold platform on casters to set up when they need to change bulbs in the ceiling lights. It's also an architect designed 70s chocolate  double brick house, western red cedar panelled feature wall and all.

----------


## METRIX

> The wife's parents' house has a ceiling of 5+ metres in places, despite it being single storey (although at 3 different levels due to a gently sloping block). They actually bought a scaffold platform on casters to set up when they need to change bulbs in the ceiling lights. It's also an architect designed 70s chocolate  double brick house, western red cedar panelled feature wall and all.

  Yep, plenty of Cedar inside and outside, sorry to say for the wood lovers it's all going to go, cover everything with gyprock, but don''t despair there will be spotted gum, / blackbutt (or similar ) modern timber feature walls to take it's place.
Funny how there is lovely T&G timber floors, and they covered it all up with a cheap horrible fake jarrah red colored floating floor.

----------


## METRIX

> I was gonna say, if no one was watching, one could have slung a plank across those two balustrades to get to that light bulb

  Thought about it, measured up and still could not reach them, they were too high, plus didn't fancy falling many meters onto a concrete floor if something went wrong, ladder was the safer option.
Today replaced the CFL with LED, gone from 400W to light the atrium to 36W, there is plenty of light, gotta love how lighting technology has evolved.

----------


## METRIX

> Now of course Metrix, you will have to paint everything mission brown and get an old citroen in the driveway. I want to see some orange shag pile too baby.

  Perhaps like this one ?   
Another feature of this place is a "Rock Feature" in the foyer, complete with pump and sand. 
Hard decision rip it out or keep it, Rip it out, just another piece of 1970''s junk.

----------


## phild01

Oh wow, gotta keep the feature.

----------


## METRIX

> Oh wow, gotta keep the feature.

  Unfortunately I'm already planning it's destruction.  :Blowup: 
Stuck the bar under it, and those rock wouldn't budge, they sure set them in strong, jackhammer it is then. 
I can drop it by your place Phil, you could put it in your lounge room ?

----------


## phild01

Only if it's in one piece with the border tiles still attached :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Only if it's in one piece with the border tiles still attached

  That could be arranged

----------


## phild01

Careful what I ask for, eh :Cry:

----------


## ringtail

Hmmmm, maybe drop the citroen over to phils too  :Tongue: . Now, pull on ya flares and get cracking Metrix.

----------


## commodorenut

That rock feature reminds me of the foyer where I worked in the 90s.  
They had a very similar rock/pond feature, in the dead area below the stairs.
It was built in 1979, well after they should have faded away.... 
There were a few fake plastic plants just to complete it. 
What made it worse was a green Par38 lamp used to light it all up.

----------


## METRIX

> There were a few fake plastic plants just to complete it. 
> What made it worse was a green Par38 lamp used to light it all up.

  OWWWWW, Bunnings still sell these globes, now that's an idea',  
Phil do you want me to pick one up for you on the way to your place with the rock feature ?  :Biggrin:   Philips 80w Green Edison Screw Par 38 Globe I/N 4320363 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## phild01

A story there.  Already have a spare green PAR.  I bought some from Bunnings and they failed within months.  Complained to Philips and they sent me replacements.  After some years now one still works and have the other spare.  Made me wonder if Bunnings are parallel importing crap quality.
BTW, can I have the old car instead, as was suggested by RT :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> btw, can i have the old car instead, as was suggested by rt:d

  no

----------


## Moondog55

I love the water feature but where is the statue of The Buddha and the little fake green crocodiles?
My mother would love that in her orchid house but it's to far to drive and pick it up

----------


## phild01

He delivers.

----------


## r3nov8or

6m ladder not required

----------


## phild01

> 6m ladder not required

  Nothing wrong with that, is my style of planking too :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> 6m ladder not required

  That looks like a plasterer, they always have dodgy things rigged up, not sure how many die per year  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

It's not only plasterers!

----------


## toooldforthis



----------


## OBBob

Have you built the stairs yet? New idea...  :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

> Have you built the stairs yet? New idea...

  Great space saving idea!

----------


## OBBob

Don't recon it would need to comply with the stair Code either... win!

----------


## phild01

> Don't recon it would need to comply with the stair Code either... win!

  Probably insist on a handrail 875 out!  
...oops 865

----------


## OBBob

Lol... no such luck. AS2316 is the Artificial Climbing Structures Standard... who would've thunk it.

----------


## METRIX

> Have you built the stairs yet? New idea...

  Yep, old stairs are out, built new ones they are in raw format at the moment, won't clad them in the finish timber until everything has been dragged in and out of the house.
New floor is in where old stairs were, this will be the new kitchen, walls are up, just finalizing the kitchen design

----------


## OBBob

So for my education... why are there two noggings missing from your stud wall?

----------


## goldie1

Hope you are going to feature some beer bottle glass some where perhaps the shower screen

----------


## METRIX

> So for my education... why are there two noggings missing from your stud wall?

  That's where the rangehood duct will run up the wall and out the roof, haven't fully decided on the cooktop position, but it will be close to this position, this will be finished later.

----------


## OBBob

Oh... planning ahead, strange yet clever.

----------


## commodorenut

My first thought was that he left them out to allow a shortcut without having to squeeze under the others, but the wiring has put paid to that....

----------


## OBBob

> My first thought was that he left them out to allow a shortcut without having to squeeze under the others, but the wiring has put paid to that....

  
That was my first thought ... then I thought how tall must he be!  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I had both those thoughts as well :Redface:

----------


## METRIX

> Oh... planning ahead, strange yet clever.

  Always gotta be 10 steps ahead of where your actually up to, saves mistakes needing fixing later.
This range hood thing has been annoying me as I did not want the cooktop on this side, but there is windows on all three other sides around the entire perimeter, so here is must go, it mucked up placement of the breakfast bar but all should work out in the end. 
It will go up the wall using flat rectangular ducting, and straight out the roof, and yes you will notice two noggs on their side in this pic, this is for the wall mounted TV so the cables can run down without being obstructed.

----------


## METRIX

Latest updates, Kitchen is mostly in, Benchtops went on, waiting for the doors, most of the top of the house has been gyprocked, kitchen looks good at night with the LED strips.
Photos below are from roughly the same angle, few walls have come down, few walls have gone up.

----------


## r3nov8or

Looking great! What material are the benchtops?

----------


## METRIX

> Looking great! What material are the benchtops?

  Quantum Quartz, my Stone Mason recommended them, he said he has had too much trouble with Cesarstone, ESSA stone and some others, when the slabs have imperfections, and warranty claims.
He said Quantum has very good local support if required.

----------


## OBBob

Oh no... there's no black!! Is it going turn black when the doors go on or did you wimp out?  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Oh no... there's no black!! Is it going turn black when the doors go on or did you wimp out?

  Nah, after people comments here about black, we wimped out and went for white, OHHH SOOO BORING, but it will look good. 
As this is only a do up and flick house, it has to appeal to the masses, next one hopefully will go black, with Fench Black Stone tops.

----------


## OBBob

Oh ok... thought this one was a keeper. Anyway, it'll look good in sure. The under Cabinet lights are good.

----------

